# Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording) UPDATE: Now with score sheet



## Robin (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'd like to introduce another cue that I wrote recently which has been written for a trailer music library and has been recorded with the Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester.

http://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/mouse-hunt

The score sheet is available here: 

http://issuu.com/robinhoffmann/docs/mouse_hunt

Looking forward to your comments!

Robin


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*



Robin @ Tue May 08 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'd like to introduce another cue that I wrote recently which has been written for a trailer music library and has been recorded with the Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester.
> 
> ...



I don't comment on sample based work here but since this is the real thing, I will. Excellent writing and orchestrating, just excellent.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*



EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 08 said:


> Robin @ Tue May 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



+1!!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*

Have to agree with Jay (how often does_ that _happen?!?!!?) on this.

This is great. I was expecting a little T&J feel, and wasn't disappointed.

Did you orchestrate this all by yourself, or did you have help? No shame in having help, btw - top film composers have help. 

Good work!


----------



## rgames (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*

Bravo!


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 8, 2012)

Absolutely tremendous work, Robin — your work is always an inspiration. I am also consistently jealous of your opportunity to work with a talented live ensemble so frequently; they sound terrific and energetic, which is just what this cue needs.

I caught wind of a few very subtle figures that made me think of the Silvestri score (one of my favourites of his) and that only made me love this more. Instant favourite.

You should be very proud of this. Thank you for sharing! I'll go spend the rest of my day trying to get that motif out of my head...


----------



## Robin (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! I feel really flattered!

@RiffWraith: No external manpower used  To be honest, I can't separate composition from orchestration as I also compose differently and idiomatic for specific instruments, so whenever I'm writing something, I have very much a specific orchestration in my mind already and try to make anything I write as idiomatic as possible for the instruments I pick. I have the standpoint that you cannot have great music when the processes of composition and orchestration are spearated from each other. I hear a lot in scores from composers who don't orchestrate themselves that the orchestrators put certain lines/figures from the sketches in the "most likely instruments" but it never fits them like a glove. Uh... sorry, for the rant, I kind of diverted... 

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## eschroder (May 8, 2012)

Any chance of seeing a score? =] 

Loved it btw!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*

as usual: AWESOME! o/~ 




EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 08 said:


> I don't comment on sample based work here but since this is the real thing, I will



on a Virtual Instrument forum but only comment on real orchestra works: makes sense


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 8, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*



Gabriel Oliveira @ Tue May 08 said:


> as usual: AWESOME! o/~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because there would be more negatives than positives and my comments could be viewed as disparagement of the libraries and software instruments themselves, which would although might not my intention, since I work part time for EW, they would be viewed in that light.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*



EastWest Lurker @ Tue May 08 said:


> Because there would be more negatives than positives and my comments could be viewed as disparagement of the libraries and software instruments themselves, which would although might not my intention, since I work part time for EW, they would be viewed in that light.



ah! now i've got it


----------



## dubdecember (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*

Robin, great work. Would you be willing to post the score?

I read your blog every day by the way, always something I look forward to. Thanks for all your contributions to the community.


----------



## ryans (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*

Being Canadian, I mistakenly read the title as "Moose Hunt" and spent the duration of the piece thinking: man, that must have been a nimble moose...

Awesome work, I really enjoyed it!

Thanks for sharing,

Ryan


----------



## Goran (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*



ryans @ Wed May 09 said:


> Being Canadian, I mistakenly read the title as "Moose Hunt" and spent the duration of the piece thinking: man, that must have been a nimble moose...



:D ...that must have been a very, very nimble moose...


----------



## Tatu (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Mouse Hunt (Orchestra recording)*

Excellent track!

And a great blog-discovery made  Thanks.

-Tatu


----------



## Robin (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody! I feel really flattered!

Here's the score sheet for this piece:

http://issuu.com/robinhoffmann/docs/mouse_hunt

Robin


----------

